# Golden dorado?



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm just curious to know if anyone still has Dorado from charles?

I really want to know how they are growing and what tanks people have them in.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think KingEl has one in BC. I shipped out most of them to Alberta.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

guys from the albertaaquaria site?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have mine at 18" very aggressive toward cichlids and fish with shiny scales. Golden color fully develop at 12-15".


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Earl. 18" wow... you got it growing good. Any recent photo?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Thanks Earl. 18" wow... you got it growing good. Any recent photo?


My thoughts exactly (not that I'll EVER keep one)!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Thanks Earl. 18" wow... you got it growing good. Any recent photo?


will do when i move to a new place and get my new tank up and running. right now it's hard to take pics as it's over crowded.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

wow, 6" to 18" in one year?

Is it a type of fish that's best suited for a species only tank?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hdrob said:


> wow, 6" to 18" in one year?
> 
> Is it a type of fish that's best suited for a species only tank?


It depends. Mine is in a comm tank. Seen others place then in a comm tank as well.


----------

